# Do you have a fursona/character with more than one form ?



## mustelidcreature (Feb 17, 2018)

my fursona is sometimes an opossum and sometimes a cougar because I like them both and I like to spice it up sometimes,I guess
his opossum form is a year older and taller and his cougar form is shorter and one year younger because I can ??










I wanna see your fursonas/characters with more than one form because they can be interesting !


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 17, 2018)

Vampiric Kelpie Water Horse/Witch/Succubus.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Feb 17, 2018)

Sunburst has two forms: his normal form and his ghost form. 




Sunburst is an OC as well as a fursona(his personality is based loosely off mine), as he comes from a book I wrote. In the story, he has a friend named Lucent that put on an immortality necklace because she was afraid of death, but it gives her a psychotic secondary personality that she switches into randomly where she is destructive and murderous. But if she were to remove it, she would die.

Sunburst tries to help her get rid of this alter ego in many ways but is ultimately killed by her, causing his ghost form. Not only had he already believed he was a failure because he couldn't help her, but she eventually commits suicide by purposely removing the necklace, and it destroys him to where he is a shell of his former self, unfortunately.


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 17, 2018)

One of my ex-fursonas had. He was changing like a freakin' Digimon XD He had 3 forms, and each form had a slightly different name and different appareance. Well, more of Pokemon vibes, but he was always changing back to his original form after the fight was over.
I was in kindergarden and early elementary school, ok?


----------



## Ginza (Feb 17, 2018)

Not different forms, but he does switch from anthro to feral. Not in the sense of a werewolf, but rather, I potray him one of two ways. He has a _slightly _different design and personality in the different forms. When he's feral, it's more to be "one with nature" so he lives in a pack in nature. His anthro form, is basically me, but with a few details to make his story more interesting


----------



## Soltan (Feb 18, 2018)

My current sona is an upgrade from my previous one, but when he runs out of magic he reverts to his old form in spots where the magic is the weakest.

He can shape shift also, just for when I'm in a different species mood, so far only did a skunk one time lol


----------



## Rant (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, my Dragon Natchy has the full badass form and a harpy-like form so it can go to stores without destroying them.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 20, 2018)

I've got a werewolf who has human, anthro, and feral forms with variation possible depending on magic spent on the change


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Feb 22, 2018)

I Kinda do. My werewolf sona has many counterparts in the multiverse. everything from a neanderthal cave werewolf to a 50s housewife.

My main sona in my avatar works a tour guide to the multiverse, and has met many version of himself/herself


----------



## Baphy (Feb 22, 2018)

Well my main sona is an arctic fox, and all the colored parts of his fur are dyed that way so they're not always colored. He's naturally solid white so I guess that kinda counts?


----------



## Jarren (Feb 22, 2018)

Human alternate form. Useful for nob-knobbing with the local peasantry, don't you know?


----------



## Zehlua (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm a bat with magic gloves I can slip on when I want paws and claws instead of big flappy wings


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Feb 23, 2018)

Back 2009 when he was first made he looked like a goofy tweety bird now hes a evil rooster lol


----------

